# What's your personality?



## Chris07 (Oct 25, 2012)

There were a couple posts in the 100% Directionless thread that had to do with personality types. Out of curiosity, I've decided to start this thread and inquire of you all....What is your Personality type?

There are many tests that determine personality types but Im mostly interested in MBTI/Jung Personality types. Unsure of what you are? Take a test! http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

I am an *ISTP*.
What are you?


----------



## MexDefender (Oct 25, 2012)

INTJ but give me a few too many and I turn that I into an E.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2012)

Albeit very middle of the road. I think my highest subsection score was like 25-30%.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 25, 2012)

MexDefender said:


> INTJ but give me a few too many and I turn that I into an E.



Ditto.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

MexDefender said:


> INTJ but give me a few too many and I turn that I into an E.



Makes me think of this...

You know your father is an INTJ when...
… the only time you know he loves you is when he is drunk.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm an INTJ...

and this gets me in trouble lots of time...


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 25, 2012)

ENFJ, reliably.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm ESTJ. No clue what that really means.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2012)

Esfp


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 25, 2012)

Esfp.


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 25, 2012)

Istj.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Esfp.



Woot woot. Us women and our caring about everyone. What's up with that?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woot woot. Us women and our caring about everyone. What's up with that?



ESFP - The Performer


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 25, 2012)

Entj


----------



## Porta (Oct 25, 2012)

Istj.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2012)

Entj.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 25, 2012)

MexDefender said:


> INTJ but give me a few too many and I turn that I into an E.



Same here.


----------



## rujero (Oct 25, 2012)

INFJ. The only one so far?


----------



## Aprz (Oct 26, 2012)

INTP
Introvert(100%)  iNtuitive(62%)  iNtuitive  Thinking(88%)  Perceiving(78)%
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
You have strong preference of Thinking over Feeling (88%)
You have strong preference of Perceiving over Judging (78%)


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 26, 2012)

The world's not ready for that yet.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 26, 2012)

E n t j


----------



## EMTthealmost (Oct 26, 2012)

ENFJ
        explaines alot.. should have done one of these tests very long time ago... would have changed this whole ball game around.  haha     



hey guys im new to the EMT world been in class now for about 3 weeks... 2 days a week about 4 hours aday.... (not enough class time)  havnt done a ride along or clinical but im working on it... also i work as a Security Officer and i find this transition really freken hard..


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 26, 2012)

INTP

INT is quite pronounced; P is very borderline with J.

And yes, a night of drinking will get me extroverted pretty quick as well


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2012)

ESTJ

100%, 12%, 25% and 11% respectively.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 26, 2012)

Jambi said:


> ESFP - The Performer



It's obnoxious how accurate that was.  Truly obnoxious.  

I have a lot of T in me, I can't remember what the percentage was on that F, but yeah. 

The good news is, I'm a really good time and I truly care about you.  The bad news is, I'm a bit flighty and you really don't want me to have a reason to dislike you.


----------



## chillybreeze (Oct 26, 2012)

ISFJ
Introvert(6%)  Sensing(31%)  Feeling(38%)  Judging(6%)
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (6%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (31%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (6%)


----------



## firetender (Oct 26, 2012)

Introvert(22%) iNtuitive(38%) iNtuitive Feeling(62%) Perceiving(33)%


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 26, 2012)

ISFJ

I-95%
S-6%
F-86%
I-6%

I might need to work on that introvert part...yikes!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 26, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> ISFJ
> 
> I-95%
> S-6%
> ...



Wow lol so do you ever leave the house


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 26, 2012)

Introvert(67%)Ntuitive(25%)iNtuitiveFeeling(12%)Judging(11%)

INFJ

Aparently I should go into social work, healthcare, or a service oriented profession :/ 

Oh and social movements.

That's just creepy


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Introvert(67%)Ntuitive(25%)iNtuitiveFeeling(12%)Judging(11%)
> 
> INFJ
> 
> ...



Good job doing your job!


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 26, 2012)

I said ISTJ before, but that was based on when I took the actual Meyers Briggs test a number of years back.

Just took an online version again today, and got a little different result:

ESTJ
Extravert(11%)  Sensing(38%)  Thinking(62%)  Judging(33%)
You have slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (11%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)

I'm surprised honestly, as I still see myself as a bit of an introvert. That said, I have tended to be a bit more outgoing over the past few years, and its an E only by a small margin.

I guess people CAN change!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 26, 2012)

Intj.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2012)

I got INTJ on mine.... Sounds about right


----------



## Jambi (Oct 26, 2012)

An INTJ argument


----------



## Anjel (Oct 27, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> It's obnoxious how accurate that was.  Truly obnoxious.
> 
> I have a lot of T in me, I can't remember what the percentage was on that F, but yeah.
> 
> The good news is, I'm a really good time and I truly care about you.  The bad news is, I'm a bit flighty and you really don't want me to have a reason to dislike you.



Amen sista!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2012)

So... from what I've read INTJ is supposed to be rather rare, yet there seems to be a lot of us on this thread. Is this people being misclassified or simply selection bias?


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 27, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So... from what I've read INTJ is supposed to be rather rare, yet there seems to be a lot of us on this thread. Is this people being misclassified or simply selection bias?



Maybe this job just seems to attract the special ones.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 27, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So... from what I've read INTJ is supposed to be rather rare, yet there seems to be a lot of us on this thread. Is this people being misclassified or simply selection bias?



I find that reasonably intelligent people who specialize in a field and hang out on internet forums tend toward the INTJ personality type.  Anecdotally, it's a common phenomenon. I have no idea whether it's actually been studied.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I find that reasonably intelligent people who specialize in a field and hang out on internet forums tend toward the INTJ personality type. Anecdotally, it's a common phenomenon. I have no idea whether it's actually been studied.


 

...which kinda of makes sense. Specialized conversation without dealing with the necessity of social nicities that can be done on our own time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow lol so do you ever leave the house



Sometimes. Lol!


----------



## MexDefender (Oct 27, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...which kinda of makes sense. Specialized conversation without dealing with the necessity of social nicities that can be done on our own time.



Masterminds get bored with the casual conversation we get roped into with friends/coworkers/family. It is no wonder that most INTJ's retreat to the internet to find stimulating conversation they would never get with others in person.


----------

